#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Which video game do you want to be a part of?

## Bhavya

Video games are challenging and rewarding. It's a form of art and it becomes an essential part of the entertainment field. Most of the youngsters are addicted to video games. If you are a video game lover and you get the chance to live in any video game, which video game it would be and why you choose that?

----------

